# truely a waterfowlers dream...



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Cinn/Bluewing teal hybrid - i couldnt get this bird to a taxidermy fast enough if he was in the bag.









a few more from a day out shooting. - thanks for looking!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

NO THANK YOU! Very Nice Kingfish.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Look out in coming . Nice set


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! All those are amazing!! Pellet gun?! :twisted: Nice job man!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

All those birds are great that just got me excited.

Thanks


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Amazing!!! Those shots are fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Amazing pics, very nice work!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I like how you caught the wiffle on the one buff, COOL!!


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW! Those pics are fantastic! What kind of camera/lenses do you use?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the last pic how you can see the purple on his head.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW I was trying to grab my gun and yellow out TAK EM but I could not find my gun.VERY NICE. There some pic Tex can use to mont some birds up.same with longgun.keep them coming. is it Oct yet?


----------

